# Brake conversion proportioning valve?



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 1970 Pontiac Lemans and just completed both the front and rear brake drum to disc conversion. I put Wilwood 6 piston brake kit on the front and Right stuff on the rear. 

Question 1. Did the 1970 Pontiac Lemans have a proportioning valve or just a distribution block? (stock drums were on both the front and rear)

Question 2. I need to replace my front brake lines and where is the best place to get them?

Question 3. Do I need a proportiong valve? What would be the best one and where would I Need to install it? 

Any recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Drums would have just had a distribution block. Try Inline Tube in Michigan, they sell all the correct brake parts, valves and stainless and mild steel pre-bent tubing. Prop valve mounts to the inner wheel house below the MC, but try and keep it as far away from your headers as possible so you don't boil the brake fluid. With the dual disc you may also need a new master cylinder with equal size bowls.


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was looking at Inline. So does the proportioning valve replace the distribution block?


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

So since I have a distribution block and all disc brakes after converting them from drums can I just install 2 single proportioning valves on each of the outlets on my master cylinder(one for the front and one for the rear? I'm thinking if I did this then I could adjust the front or rear independently? I have not been able to see where anyone has done this? Alternatively could I install a stock proportion valve and under the master cylinder and loop the front 2 together and then run the outs to my distribution block? I plan on calling inline tomorrow but have to order these and wanted to get some opinions.


----------

